# Upgrade from Egg...  insulated Cabinet / Vertical?



## Livin (Jan 9, 2022)

I have ~100 smokes on my Chargiller Akorn w/ FlameBoss 300. I love the set-n-forget ability of the combo and the Akorn's insulation which helps in colder Colorado weather. Also, I can do a 12+ hr cook on $1 worth of lump (I always add in some flavoring wood too).

I'm looking to upgrade to increase usable space, Akorn is only 450 sqin and I'd like ~1000, and I'm not really interested the large ceramics (BGE, Primo, etc).

I'm find spending around $1k on something good. It must be set-n-forget like I have with the Akorn+FB300 combo. I'll just put the FB300 on whatever I move to.

What do you all suggest?

Maybe something like these? ...

Backwoods Chubby 3400 Vertical Charcoal Smoker

Old Country BBQ Pits Insulated Gravity Fed Charcoal Smoker

Titan Reverse Flow Vertical

Big Wood Smoker Heavy Duty


----------



## ksmith9 (Jan 9, 2022)

I upgraded from a pellet pooper to the 1050 and immediately upped my flavor game. Everyone seems to like reqteq, but I thought those were too pricey. I love my 1050 though and wouldn't question purchasing another one. It's nice you can combine wood and charcoal,  and to top it off its a good looking rig on my back deck


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm not familiar with any of the four you linked but it doesn't look like they have a PID controller, so the 1050 should be more set it and forget it than the four you linked unless you mod it like you have with the Akorn.

You could look at the Chargriller 980 as well.  Same idea as the MB1050 but different layout and a little less cook surface.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 9, 2022)

But you're not gonna be pleased with the fuel consumption.....


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 9, 2022)

912smoker said:


> But you're not gonna be pleased with the fuel consumption.....


Yeah, the gravity feds are hungry beasts.


----------



## ksmith9 (Jan 9, 2022)

That's true,  I go a through at least a bag a cook. But I'll gladly pay it for the difference in flavor from my previous vertical pellet smoker


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 9, 2022)

Absolutely. Let the big dawg eat !
Love the 1050 and would highly recommend it to anyone


----------



## Livin (Jan 9, 2022)

Maybe not many people here must have higher-end "home" units?

I'm leaning to spending the $ on an insulated Cabinet style vertical ($900-$1300). The eggs are essentially vertical smokers. Getting a cabinet style should be worth the extra $ up front to get better quality build and save $ on fuel in the long run... and be able to smoke in cooler and windy situations


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 10, 2022)

Livin said:


> Maybe not many people here must have higher-end "home" units?
> 
> I'm leaning to spending the $ on an insulated Cabinet style vertical ($900-$1300). The eggs are essentially vertical smokers. Getting a cabinet style should be worth the extra $ up front to get better quality build and save $ on fuel in the long run... and be able to smoke in cooler and windy situations


You will definitely find more people here with mass market smokers than high end smokers.  There are just a lot more of them out there, and you can put out some damned good Q on a $300 mass market smoker.  

But the $900-$1,300 range isn't really a higher end price point - it's kind of a weird no man's land that is above _most_ (but not all) of the price points for mass market smokers but below the high-end stuff.  Plenty of folks here do have higher end home units, but many of those that are going to spend that kind of coin opt for a "traditional" stick burner from one of the higher end manufacturers e.g. Lang - but then you are talking about $4k and up.  

Hopefully someone with a cabinet style smoker will chime in.  I don't know how many of them are out there.


----------



## ofelles (Jan 10, 2022)

For a little more.  I have the Lone Star Grillz insulated cabinet large model.  Add a FireBoard controller and a Pit Bull fan and in is mostly hands free.  I really like this beast top quality build and Chris is great to work with.
Here is there PeeWee model  which has about 1100si








						Pee Wee Insulated Cabinet Smoker
					

Overall Dimensions: 26" length x 28" width x 47" tall Interior and exterior constructed from 11ga steel with 2000 degree insulation sandwiched in-between Cook Chamber Dimensions (including fire box area): 18" wide x 27" tall x 23'' deep Product Details: 2 nickel-plated NSF approved wire...




					lonestargrillz.com


----------



## Livin (Jan 10, 2022)

ofelles said:


> For a little more.  I have the Lone Star Grillz insulated cabinet large model.  Add a FireBoard controller and a Pit Bull fan and in is mostly hands free.  I really like this beast top quality build and Chris is great to work with.
> Here is there PeeWee model  which has about 1100si
> 
> 
> ...


While nice, the PeeWee LSG is $1000 more than several other similar sized competition units from Backwoods and others

I'm sure the quality is there for people who do competitions but I'm not doing that.  Plus, the PeeWee doesn't have a separate door for the fire box. Not sure how much difference it makes but the others all have separate doors. Seems like a useful feature.


----------



## ofelles (Jan 10, 2022)

Livin said:


> While nice, the PeeWee LSG is $1000 more than several other similar sized competition units from Backwoods and others
> 
> I'm sure the quality is there for people who do competitions but I'm not doing that.  Plus, the PeeWee doesn't have a separate door for the fire box. Not sure how much difference it makes but the others all have separate doors. Seems like a useful feature.



A single door is less than desirable.  You would have to move to the Mini to get 2 doors.  I have never had to tend the fire in mine once started.  But we each have to look at our comfort level $ wise.  I am of the opinion "Buy once cry once."  Backwoods are great units that put out very good food.


----------



## Backyard Hero (Aug 2, 2022)

A brand to maybe consider. Humphreys. Alot of sizes and a wide range of prices. I've been looking at them for a couple months now.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 2, 2022)

I vote for the Titan Reverse Flow with your fan controller...  insulated, cabinet, in price range ... 
Seems like it meets all the requirements ..


----------



## JWFokker (Sep 20, 2022)

If you're looking for something that operates and produces the same results as the Akorn with more capacity, you're on the right track. Pretty much any reputable IVC will do what you want. You're just looking for price vs capacity at this point. Ignore recommendations for gravity feed cookers. Different beast entirely. The Akorn is essentially an IVC and your flameboss will work well with any model you choose unless you go really big.


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 21, 2022)

I would consider buying a second Akorn and FB300.

Not too difficult to run two smokers side by side.


----------

